# Citrus Pre Wash Before ONR?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

The local jetwash isnt working today and my car NEEDS a wash, its been over a month but its not heavy dirty. 

Ive got citrus pre wash which i normally use but can it be used safely before onr without jetwashing it off. So basically spray the panel, let it dwell a minute or two (as you would with ONR), Then do the normal onr wash?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Why not go straight in with ONR? As long as you let it dwell before you go in
with your physical wiping, you should be fine. Why add complication to what
is already a much simpler process? 

Also, be aware that many citrus wash products can be quite harsh against your
existing protection. At this time of the year you need to be thinking of helping
it, rather than compromising it.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Will work fine, in theory it will do a similar job as if you used ONR as a pre spray to soften the grime before physically washing. 

If it was safe on your wax using it as you normally do then it will be no different now


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> *in theory* it will do a similar job as if you used ONR as a pre spray to soften the grime before physically washing.


...and in practice too! So, why add to your work? Washing cars in the cold
weather is nobody's idea of fun, so the quicker it's over...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Who said it'll be slower, and if he's already got the product, why not use it. And if it's your typical citrus pre wash like valet pro citrus pre wash, it's cheap and effective and LSP safe. So I don't see where he's adding to his work? 

Keep an open mind please. If it worked safely as part of his routine maintenance wash it's certainly not going to do any harm now


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Why not go straight in with ONR? As long as you let it dwell before you go in
> with your physical wiping, you should be fine. *Why add complication to what
> is already a much simpler process? *
> 
> Steve


Its hardly complicating it by using a different product to pre spray is it? Besides citrus is MUCH cheaper, leaving more ONR to do actual washing. Also the car is CQUK'd and gets a regular coat of BSD which really helps keep it clean and gives dirt a harder time sticking.

Anyway, just got back from my onr wash and VP CPW performed exceptionally. Hardly needed any dwell time at all. Though I do find an ONR wash takes me much longer than a convensional one as I seem to go slower to try and not induce marks and wash everypanel twice. Still It did very well.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I simply don't see any logic in using 2 products to do the job of one, when that
one product's main selling point is that it gets into and under the dirt.

As for cost savings - seriously???

Regards,
Steve


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> I simply don't see any logic in using 2 products to do the job of one, when that
> one product's main selling point is that it gets into and under the dirt.
> 
> As for cost savings - seriously???
> ...


Its not hard to see really, when citrus pre wash's only job is to get into and under dirt and it does it MUCH better than ONR.

As for costs. For £20 you get 5 lites of Citrus, for same sort of money you only get 946ml of ONR. Hopefully the logic is slightly clearer for you.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

That's all very well, but there's an arrogant tone to this that I'm not going to
let pass. OP, read your first post, then my reply. What you see is that I have
fully, and correctly, responded to your question, based entirely on all of the
information you provided, or not.

Many citrus washes are not wax-friendly, indeed there's an argument to show
that some are quite the opposite. So, the answer to your question is still no!
There's a reason why citrus washes are designed the way they are and it's
not just dirt that they get into and behind. It can lead to the mistaken idea
that they are better cleaners than ONR, where the reality is that they are far
more aggressive. In detailing, the maxim is to _always_ seek to use the 
gentlest methods first. Do you think that only applies to polishes?

All this assumes that you are the _only_ person to either ask the question or
seek a similar answer. On an open Forum, how arrogant is that? All I have 
done is to honestly give you an answer and here I am being vilified, second 
guessed and even told to broaden my mind!! Really? It's now clear that you 
were going to do this regardless of the answers you received. It makes me 
wonder why you bothered to ask the question in the first place.

There's one thing that I am clear about and that is I'm going to correctly warn
against operations that carry risk. I'll not make apologies for that! As for you
saving a matter of pennies, and counting that as something important, then 
perhaps your priorities need looking at. I'd certainly not risk my paint for such
a measly saving - this especially if it risked a need to spend time and money
correcting a compromised finish.

Regards,
Steve


----------

